# Need Feedback, Airbrush makeup idea!



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

I was wondering if any of the fellow Makeup Artists and Halloween Enthusiasts here have ever tried this idea.

Has anyone here ever experimented with bying cheap, waterbased facepaints, diluting them and using some final seal to make a cheap airbrush makeup? In my work Airbrush makeup is getting rather expensive and i'd like to see if I could make a cheap alternative for facepaint booths (I really need my airbrush makeup for my FX business)

I happen to have alot of Palmers Facepaint:
Buy PALMER Face Paint Set | Online Discount Art Supply Store

Its waterbased and dillutible, and has been safe in my experiences. And of course I carry my supply of Final Seal.

Has anyone ever tried this? with different facepaints and materials? Mixing ratios? Any thoughts or ideas would be a big help!


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

you might want to strain them through a nylon first but there is no reason why it wouldn't work.
you cuold get these i've used them before.
Kryolan Professional Make-up - AIR STREAM Make-up
Hope this helps.


----------



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

Good idea! Thanks, I didnt think about straining it!

I got a reply from Plamer Company, ad they said that others have used it in an airbrush format with success, Im going to try and look into this and post my trials here!  Fun time!


----------

